# Hard stool -- beginning only!



## rob1552 (Feb 16, 2003)

I recently saw my gastro, have had colonoscopy (nothing found) and am eating gobs of both soluble and non-soluble fiber.But, still can't conquer awful problem of starting hard stool every day.By starting, I refer to the first couple of inches. It's hard and feels like I'm trying to pass it sideways. Results in strain, fissure, hemorrhoids, etc. Bad news all.After first few inches all is textbook perfect.Gastro says stool is drying out. But only that starting portion. Everything else is moist and easy to pass.I feel like I've tried everything. Desperate.If anyone has had this SPECIFIC experience and conquered it, please let me know what you've done. I'll be eternally grateful.If you like, please e-mail me direct:rob1552###hotmail.comThanks,Rob Marks


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

i've experienced this as well, here's how i solved it: more water, mag supps, taking a tablespoon of flax or olive oil mixed with a tiny amount of fresh lemon juice first thing upon arising, on an empty stomach, taking flax oil pills at night and having olive oil all over my food. i take 500mg of mag supps per day, in two doses. and i've cut out all fiber supplements such as psyllium, flax seed ground or not, fibercon, fiberchoice, etc. i only ingest my fiber thru diet now and avoid bran (wheat or oat) like the devil. good luck! g-


----------



## Shmigelz (May 31, 2002)

Hey Rob,Your not alone mate.What I did is go and buy Magnesium Supplements (pills) and I take between 750mg-1000mg a day. Try that, should add a bit more water for you and ease passage. The pills are cheap so its no lose, but I think you will be surprised.let me know


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

yep, that happens a lot. it is because what is first out, has been in there the longest. the longer the stool is inside the colon, the dryer it becomes. ideally, it can be minimized by the above suggestions which would result in a faster transit time (more frequent bm's). you might try adding munching on dried fruit throughout the day to the other suggestions.


----------



## Julia Rose (Dec 15, 2002)

Agree with all suggestions, especially Ghitta's. I do the same. Ghitta didn't mention vitamin C, which I've tried and seems to add to the desired result of softer stools. And take VERY seriously what she said about the fiber from bran and stuff like that -- that was my problem for years -- what docs will tell you is the cure is the cause sometimes! Also, count yourself blessed -- you are more fortunate than many who write to this site and have that hard stuff all the way, not just at first!


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

yeah, i totally forgot to mention Vitamin C supps, thanks - JuliaRose - for reminding me. i take 1000mg per day (1 gram) in two doses, 500mg with my first meal and 500mg at night. now, if you really want some loose stool, as in diarrhea, believe it or not, take Vite C in powdered form, when you have nothing to do all day but sit at home and poop. mix it in juice or water and keep sipping, glass after glass, and you'll start going to the bathroom as if you had an enema. this should be done on an empty stomach and when they talk about Vite C irritating the stomach for some people, they are referring to loose stools! this is a good detox program for anyone interested in that sort of thing. good luck! g-


----------



## crazybear5 (Jun 28, 2018)

@JuliaRose and @ghitta Do you eat bread? And if so do you eat whole bread or one that doesn't contain the bran?
Can you be more specific how you avoid the bran?


----------



## saira (Feb 9, 2014)

I have this same problem all the time. Sometimes even trying various things i still cant overcome the hard stool problem completely. I was researching ayurvedic medicines and I have recently tried 1 cup of hot milk and about 1 tablespoon of ghee and drink it and it should help. It will make you go by the end of the day if you take it in morning and If you don't like the taste try adding a little sugar. I personally like it because warmed milk gives a cosy feeling. I am however allergic to dairy so I cant always use this so I am still looking for that perfect combination of things. Ghee is clarified butter and used in indian dishes. It has many benefits for the body and has a high fat content. I know many of you will say it is dairy and try to avoid it but when warmed with the ghee it can work.


----------



## crazybear5 (Jun 28, 2018)

I tried hot milk with ghee and followed the ayurvedic stuff for more than an year but without permanent success and finally gave up. The problem with the hot milk and ghee is that in the ayurvedic books the dosage is difficult to get and you can either get constipated or not :/


----------

